# Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Infos, Diskussionen, Probleme [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2013)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wollt euch über das Spiel unterhalten, braucht Kaufberatung oder Problemhilfe? Dann seid ihr hier richtig.


----------

